# Sophie's Getting a Cut!



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

It's yet to be determined how much...:Cry:

I just can't deal with all the matting and bringing her to the groomer every week is just too expensive. I've looked through the "Nose to Tail" grooming book and saw some cuts I could live with. But then I noticed a section where they give directions on using a thinning shears to get rid of some of the bulk. I think I may have Misty try this first. Sophie has a real cottony coat. If Misty can thin the undercoat in the areas where she matts up the most, and if I keep her collarless in the house, I may start with that. 

If I still can't keep her matt free on my own for at least four weeks, I'll then have to come up with a plan B. If anyone knows of a good table clamp that can hold a blow dryer, please let me know. I'm going to try bathing and blowing her out myself and would like to only bring her in to the groomer for thinning, nails and hygenic trims.

Will post pics and let you know how things go on Monday!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

There is a UTube video on thinning the coat. I will have to see if I can find it again. Sophie is so pretty! How old is she?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have heard thinning the coat creates a grooming nightmare as the hair tangles since it is all different lengths. Not sure how true that is cause I have yet to try it. But Isabelle lost a lot of coat this winter/spring with her allergy issue and she is matting like crazy right now so I am thinking it might be the same concept. Just wanted to issue a warning so you don't make it harder on yourself.

P.S. You might want to ask Leslie some tips cause she did a very good job on Tori  I also like Leeann's boys as her groomer keeps the front long and the side is scissored very nicely too. (Just my opinions though!)


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Misty did a great job! I decided to go 1.5 inches and keep the ears and some of the top long. She still looks like Sophie, but with a more manageable coat! She will be 2 this month!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sophie looks adorable with her haircut


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is Sophie blowing her coat yet? If the groomer has to remove the mats...it is more money you will have to spend. 

I understood when the "blowing of the coat" new hairs are coming in (more than one), they start getting longer and they often get tangled in the established hairs....so, if the established hair is cut into different lengths, the new hair will become tangled faster because of the different lengths of the hair. 

Am I explaining this right? Someone?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

1 1/2 inches is great! She looks beautiful!!! Love the ears! I was thinking the video was another dog! 

Sophie will be comfortable and you and Sophie will also get a nice break from tangles.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks fabulous!!
I love how they plop down with their legs behind them-like frogs.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I think she looks great too...and still looks havanese


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I love it !!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

She looks great! Love how she cut the body and legs.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Another photo of Sophie in her new cut...as she checks on her birdie! :decision:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! That's a sweet picture! She's a cutie!!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Ohhhhh, Sophie is just a cutie!!!! I love how you had her cut!


----------

